

World's Longest Palindrome Sentence? - tar
http://norvig.com/palindrome.html

======
JonnieCache
Anyone looking for a challenge in the same way Norvig was, why not try using
some NLP techniques to try and create the longest palindrome that makes sense,
at least grammatically. That'd be way cool.

------
tar
There is in-fact a whole family of Panama palindromes: <http://www.fun-with-
words.com/palin_panama.html>

------
peeplaja
AFAIK the world's longest palindrome words are 'kuulilennuteetunneliluuk' in
Estonian an 'saippuakauppias' in Finnish

